# 11 year old Daughters Moving to Oz in September



## jcpate61 (Mar 2, 2011)

We are from the US and will be arriving in Oz in September. My mother-in-law lives in Wyoming and we will be living with her for a few months. Our girls will finish 5th grade here in the states the end of May and not enrolling in Middle School because we will be travelling cross-country before leaving.

Questions:
1- What paperwork do we need to be sure we bring from US for schools there in NSW?
2- Are there immunization requirements to enter public school?

We welcome any feedback on enrolling in October 2011 for final term of Year 5 in Wyoming or waiting until Year 6 to begin in 2012 - That just seems like a long break for them... We ultimately plan on living in Sydney by February 2012.


----------



## CherryRed (Jul 1, 2011)

Enrollment in a NSW Government School will depend on a few factors. The first of which is the type of visa you will hold when you arrive. If your daughter is holding any type of Temporary Visa, she will need an Authority To Enrol before she can enter a NSW Government school (also known as Public School).
Please google "Temporary Resident Program NSW Government School" and look under "How to Apply". All the information you will need it there. There may or may not be fees associated with your visa sub-class. You can email [email protected] with all your details ( sub class is most important) and they will help you.

As far as paperwork, you will need to show the school immunization certificates, proof of residential address (of your address in NSW) because in NSW each school has a catchment area. If you do not live in that schools catchment area then you are classed as an out of area enrolment, and they do not have to accept the enrolment.

If you intend on enrolling in a Private school then you need to contact the private school direct regarding fees and enrolment conditions. The NSW Board of Studies has a list of registered Schools ( private schools).

Hope this helps?


----------

